# Wieviele gesehene Videos in Youtube?



## Redstorm (14. September 2009)

Huhuuu
mich würde mal interessieren wieviele gesehene Videos ihr bei YouTube habt.
Ihr könnt in eurem Youtube Account nachschauen.

Bei mir sind es Gesehene Videos: 19.631

wer kanns überbieten ? :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Gesehene Videos:
7.358

:>


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2009)

Voilá



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

hab nur 2356 =/


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2009)

Ich würde mit ner Groben schätzung auf 2000 deuten... 
Viele davon sind lieder, die ich auf diese weise höre^^


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Nur 1995
Aber ich brauche den YouTube-Account fast nie. Nur wenn ich wirklich einen Kommentar geben will oder meine eigene Playlist machen, aber da ich das eh so gut wie ne mache, habe ich halt nicht so viele Videos geschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (14. September 2009)

Ich bin gerade ziemlich verwundert, das der mir 3316 Videos anzeigt, obwohl ich fast nie Youtube Vids gucke oO


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2009)

> Beitritt:
> 22. April 2009
> Letzte Anmeldung:
> vor 3 Stunden
> ...


----------



## mastergamer (14. September 2009)

Beitritt: 27. September 2008
Letzte Anmeldung: vor 8 Stunden
Gesehene Videos: *22.381*


----------



## Mr_Multikill (14. September 2009)

bei mir isses:
Gesehene Videos: 10.629



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (15. September 2009)

Gesehene Videos: 2.596



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dacht das wären mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (15. September 2009)

Gesehene Videos: 12
Muaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (15. September 2009)

mist 2 zuviel 

Beitritt:2. April 2009
Letzte Anmeldung:vor 7 Sekunden 
Gesehene Videos:1.339


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

Gesehene Videos: 12.908 :>


----------



## Ch3rion (15. September 2009)

> Gesehene Videos: 9.800






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. September 2009)

> Beitritt: 26. Juli 2007
> Letzte Anmeldung: vor 1 Tag
> Gesehene Videos: 4.842
> Abonnenten: 0
> Kanalaufrufe: 130



Hm, sind nicht viele...vor allem schon seit 2007 dabei...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (15. September 2009)

20.115



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beitritt:  8. August 2008

(naja davor hab ich natürlich auch geyoutubed oder halt bei freunden als party mucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_o.O ich kanne mir shcon deine Favoriten liste vorstellen _


----------



## El Homer (15. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O ich kanne mir shcon deine Favoriten liste vorstellen _


da hab ich 6 drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einer davon : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eepsCXpLY4...re=channel_page


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O ich kanne mir shcon deine Favoriten liste vorstellen _


Muss ja nichts heissen, ich hab auch nur 100 Favoriten bei meinem 23222 Views 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. September 2009)

Beitritt:
23. Juli 2009
Letzte Anmeldung:
vor 19 Stunden
Gesehene Videos:
560

nutze mein youtube acc nur sehr selten^^ bin eher bei myvideo an zu treffen^^


----------



## Arland (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hah! wies' aussieht bin ich in Führung. 
Bin auch praktisch täglich da für Musik / alle möglichem anderen Kram, wie... sowas.


----------

